# I am very disturbed.



## sma_book (Aug 28, 2004)

My husband turned 40 today.

Some husbands, when they turn 40, buy cars.

Other husbands, when they turn 40, get depressed.

Stlil other husbands, when they turn 40, enter into a prolonged mid-life crisis.

My husband, when he turned 40, shaved off all his hair. 

**ALL**

Regards,
- Sheryl :xtrmshock  :xtrmshock


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2004)

ummm.... errrr.... YIKES!  

Hopefully when it starts to itch like crazy when it starts to grow back in he will realise that was a bit extreme!!!!

Any particular reason he did this?


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 28, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with a shaved head.  I do mine all the time.


----------



## sma_book (Aug 28, 2004)

A shaved head would be absolutely fine. I can handle that, honestly except that it makes 'Clutching Feathers' a bit more difficult.

Partly, it's the moustache that has been there for the past ten years, except for one three week period of time he shaved it off on a dare from our daughter!

And, it's also the shaved everything else.

Why did he do this? Not sure. Maybe he just wants to be able to say "Hey, honey, do you remember the year I shaved all of my hair off??" 

It certainly ends up being memorable.

- Sheryl :lookie:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 28, 2004)

Well....maybe he's gonna try out for the national swim team?

Maybe?

Um.....Yeah.  ?_?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 28, 2004)

sma_book said:
			
		

> My husband turned 40 today.
> 
> Some husbands, when they turn 40, buy cars.
> 
> ...


LOL Sheryl!  I say...it could be so much worse!  Enjoy your hubby's new sexy head and let him know how much you care about him so it doesn't turn into a little sports car or worse - another woman!...Enjoy it and at the very least know that it will grow back!


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 28, 2004)

sma_book said:
			
		

> A shaved head would be absolutely fine. I can handle that, honestly except that it makes 'Clutching Feathers' a bit more difficult.
> 
> - Sheryl :lookie:



Just palm his head like a basket ball.


----------



## Bammx2 (Aug 28, 2004)

might make him more aerodynamic in the bedroom


----------



## michaeledward (Aug 28, 2004)

Here I am, after and before.


----------



## sma_book (Aug 28, 2004)

Of course, those are only the pictures that are fit to print...........

btw - - Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!! 

artyon:


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 28, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## Lisa (Aug 28, 2004)

Well at least he still has eyebrows 

Happy Birthday, BTW


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 28, 2004)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Here I am, after and before.


Michael you sure that's you in both?  Complete makeover!  Ya even shaved off the specs!  Happy belated b-day! :cheers:


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 28, 2004)

I like the shaved version.  Keep it!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 28, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I like the shaved version.  Keep it!


 LOL then give me YOUR hair!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 28, 2004)

I could send you a bag of my hair.  With the natural curliness you would look like the young DC in the Journey.

These days i like to keep it short ALA Bic


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 29, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> LOL then give me YOUR hair!!!!!!!!





			
				RobBroad said:
			
		

> I could send you a bag of my hair.


 Wow Rob how very generous of you! Now The Golden One looks just like ya - your avatar you not your shaved you! :boing2:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 29, 2004)

ahhhh yes I remember when  could perm my hair....


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 29, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> ahhhh yes I remember when could perm my hair....


LOL just spit out my water! :rofl:  Sure that's you?


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 29, 2004)

I turn 40 last week. Have been shaving the head for last 5 years. It's rather cool. I look at it this way if I am going to be partically bald, then I rather be totally bald. The comb-over, look so stupid.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 29, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> LOL just spit out my water! :rofl:  Sure that's you?


 Of course it's me!!! (I was really into Mod Squad at the time....... Linnnnnnnncon.... I don't fink on soul brothers!!!!)   

 Now go clean up the water!!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 29, 2004)

Kempojujutsu said:
			
		

> I turn 40 last week. Have been shaving the head for last 5 years. It's rather cool. I look at it this way if I am going to be partically bald, then I rather be totally bald. The comb-over, look so stupid.


 Happy b-day the big 4-0 So true about the hair, and you can't ride on a speed boat with the comb over!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 29, 2004)

Kempojujutsu said:
			
		

> The comb-over, look so stupid.


 lol... parallel hair........... who needs it!!   :idunno:


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 29, 2004)

There is another good pic of DC in the Journey in a Gung Fu uniform, and even better is the flying sidekick pic.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 29, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Of course it's me!!! (I was really into Mod Squad at the time....... Linnnnnnnncon.... I don't fink on soul brothers!!!!)
> 
> Now go clean up the water!!


WOW sorry :asian: for uh gigglin so!  I loved Julie...she was happenin'!:uhyeah:   Here's a pic for ya!  Have to go clean up my water now!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 29, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> There is another good pic of DC in the Journey in a Gung Fu uniform, and even better is the flying sidekick pic.


 Yep...... hee hee I love all the Chinese weapons .... so when I competed in tournaments I used the approiate uniform (I liked the Mo Chung style).

    here is another....


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 29, 2004)

Nalia, your'll be turning 40 soon..you should do the same


----------



## TigerWoman (Aug 29, 2004)

Michael, I like it, think it looks cool and the s..y word too.  Definite keeper.
I wish my husband would bite the bullet and stop his fringe thing! If this is the worse thing you do after 40 you're doing good...now don't DO a worse thing now...you have had your quota.   Happy Birthday, late. TW


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 29, 2004)

I shave my head.

I personally think I would take you more seriously with a shaved head... you look less like Rip Torn, more like Vic Mackey.


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 29, 2004)

Do you like it Mike?  I shaved my head once, but I didn't like it.  Mind you, I have an oddly shaped head, and looked like an alien.

Your wife says you shaved everything. :rofl: How peculiar.  

Do you plan to stay shaved?  Everywhere?  Bet you can't!  Too much work, and way too itchy.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 29, 2004)

I realy like the title of this thread.  I think that most of us who have  responded to are disturbed in one way or another. :rofl:


----------



## sma_book (Aug 29, 2004)

Today's words of wisdom from the newly shorn:

"You really have to be careful when scratching your head. Fingernails hurt."

Can't wait to get to karate tomorrow night!   

- Sheryl


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 29, 2004)

to think that I'll be different by not shaving my head.......who would have ever thought?I think it's unnatural to shave anywhere! lol!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 29, 2004)

I knew of a woman who shaved...um...everywhere. She got an ingrown hair *there* and she wound up introducing flesh-eating-bacteria into the ingrowth (don't ask me how). She wound up losing a great deal of skin and having to get a graft.

  *yikes*


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 29, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I knew of a woman who shaved...um...everywhere. She got an ingrown hair *there* and she wound up introducing flesh-eating-bacteria into the ingrowth (don't ask me how). She wound up losing a great deal of skin and having to get a graft.
> 
> *yikes*




So many jokes so little time :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 29, 2004)

Yes, yes indeed.  

 Rob...you snuck up to Master rank before I could catch you in the act.  Congrats.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 29, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Yes, yes indeed.
> 
> Rob...you snuck up to Master rank before I could catch you in the act.  Congrats.




That was actually about a week and a half ago or two weeks ago that it happened.  But thanks, I guess I have proven I have no life.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 29, 2004)

This is scary!


BTW: I have a natural 'Fro' when my hair gets long


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 30, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> This is scary!


 My long lost ................ Brother Rich!!!!!!!!

yo..... whazzzzzz up?


----------



## KenpoGirl (Aug 30, 2004)

I like the shaved version too.  Makes you look younger.  _(heh, that should add a little fuel to the mid life crisis  )_

Heh and have fun growing out the OTHER areas.  If that doesn't kill you nothing will.   

oh and Happy Belated Birthday.  

Dot
:asian:


----------



## psi_radar (Aug 30, 2004)

I do that every now and then. I definitely recommend the razor over the depilatories. Once my wife came home with a whole bag of free goodies from a triathlon, including some depilatory samples. Having had a couple beers and against all sound judgement, I applied said samples to most of my body and while waiting for it to take effect, fell asleep in front of the tv. I woke to chemical burns and curly-cued, sizzled hair everywhere. That was an interesting week.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 30, 2004)

There is actually a new razor for shaving your head.  www.headblade.com


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 30, 2004)

Putting my Nurse hat back on again. 

Maybe just maybe we as gentlemen(ladies do not laugh to hard! lol) are trying to recapture our youth by trying to look like new borns!!

Sigmud where are you when we need ya? LOL!


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 8, 2004)

That headblade looks interesting. I've been cutting my hair progressively shorter but I'm thinking about taking the plunge (or shaving it into a mohawk).....that's probably a good sign that I have too much time on my hands.


EDIT: Hey look headblade has a martial arts representitive: http://www.headblade.com/gallery/gerald/index.htm


----------



## Seig (Sep 8, 2004)

When I was discharged from the military, I promptly quit getting haircuts and threw away my razor. When Tess met me, my hair was half way down my back when dry and to my butt when wet. By then I was trimming my beard, but it was to the center of my chest at one point; you couldn't see any of my face below my nose. These days, due to professional reasons, I have to keep my hair shorter than I like and keep mostly clean shaven.


----------



## bignick (Sep 8, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I knew of a woman who shaved...um...everywhere. She got an ingrown hair *there* and she wound up introducing flesh-eating-bacteria into the ingrowth (don't ask me how). She wound up losing a great deal of skin and having to get a graft.
> 
> *yikes*


now there's a story for the dinner table and family gatherings


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 8, 2004)

My ex shaved his head one time.  He had threatened to and I chided himi for it and told him I wouldn't go near him if he did.  Of course, he did it anyway and put his face up really close to mine when I was asleep and prodded me awake - so it was IN YER FACE BALDY!!

 .....he didn't get any until he had at least 1/4" of growth....

 That's one head that needs hair on it.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 8, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Enjoy your hubby's new sexy head and let him know how much you care about him so it doesn't turn into a little sports car or worse - another woman!


...I wish to know which car manufacturer makes this and how much one is to aquire....Honda, Toyota...Scion maybe...


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 8, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> My ex shaved his head one time. He had threatened to and I chided himi for it and told him I wouldn't go near him if he did. Of course, he did it anyway and put his face up really close to mine when I was asleep and prodded me awake - so it was IN YER FACE BALDY!!
> 
> .....he didn't get any until he had at least 1/4" of growth....
> 
> That's one head that needs hair on it.


 I got a warning that this thread is G-rated, so I thought I might clarify the above statement:

 ....he didn't get any CHOCOLATE CAKE until he had at least 1/4" of CRANIAL HAIR growth....

 and That's one CRANIAL SURFACE that needs SCALP hair on it.

 This has been a public service announcement.  Thank you for your attention.  We will now return to our regular programming.


----------



## Baytor (Sep 8, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 8, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I got a warning that this thread is G-rated, so I thought I might clarify the above statement:
> 
> ....he didn't get any CHOCOLATE CAKE until he had at least 1/4" of CRANIAL HAIR growth....
> 
> ...


I like chocolate cake.  ...PSA's are always so informative.   :roflmao:


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 8, 2004)

Everybody likes a little chocolate cake now and then...


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 14, 2004)

So, how's the hairstylin' going Mike?  Keeping it shaved, or growing it back?


----------



## michaeledward (Sep 14, 2004)

I was hoping this thread would die a quiet death ... but .. 

I shaved the dome twice since my birthday. I even bought that head razor thingy ... last time I shaved with it, the top of my head looked like something out of a Freddy or Jason movie ... all sorts of nicks and scrapes.

So, it's coming back.

I did learn that I have a pretty symetrical head. That was nice to see.


----------



## Baytor (Sep 14, 2004)

I haven't read the whole thread to see if anyone gave you this advice...

If you shave your head, the best razor is the mach 3 turbo.  That's all you need.  It's the consensus of all 3 of us shaved head's at my job.  Of course, if you're growing it back it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Seig (Sep 14, 2004)

Shaving my head would be like trying to take a string trimmer to the rain forest.


----------

